# Svs ultra piano gloss cleaner?



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

What do I need to use to clean and get rid of some small scratches ? Iv herd wax is this ok to use?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sure. Or quick detailer spray by maguires. Auto parts stores will have it. 

Usually if you rub a fingernail over a scratch and you can feel it, you'll need to rub it out with some polishing compound before waxing. Maybe even machine polishing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you recommend a certain one ?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I use this on my cars. 
http://www.meguiars.com/m-en/product/4285/gold-class-premium-quik-detailer
And this
http://www.meguiars.com/m-en/product/1673/gold-class-carnauba-plus-liquid-wax
This looks interesting too. 
http://www.meguiars.com/m-en/product/4279/gold-class-premium-quik-wax
Those are light duty, and great for fingerprint removal, and general polishing. 
The more I think of it, if you need to get out the heavy duty stuff, you may want to call SVS to find out what they use first. I have a lot of experience so I'd just go after it, but not knowing your experience level it might be good to call them. Just to make sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Meguiar's makes a light polishing compound safe for clear coats and specifically designed to remove faint scratches and swirl marks. http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g18116-polishing-compound/

Avoid rubbing too much on edges and corners as these locations are the most vulnerable to excessive clear coat/paint removal.


----------

